

Ask HN:  An alternative to advertising that is fun and boosts your IQ? - amichail

Imagine for example telling people about every app in the app store via a game like this:<p>http://dual-n-back.com<p>Instead of letters, you can have app profiles.
======
tdoggette
What does this memory game have to do with advertising, and why would someone
tell people about things using it?

~~~
amichail
This is an alternative to advertising that promotes everyone's product for
free.

The idea is to get users to look at every product (e.g., every app in the app
store).

To make this fun, a memory game could be used. This may end up boosting your
IQ as well.

~~~
TallGuyShort
In order to get people to do this, you'd have to advertise a traditional way
anyway. If I'm going to do that, why wouldn't I just advertise my own product?
I'd get a better increase in revenue that way than indirectly advertising for
all of my competitors. (Unless you're the App-store, but you're not, and
they're not going to do it)

